# TT RS Fuel pump Module



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*TT RS Fuel pump/Module install in a TTS*

Can someone tell me where its mounted. I know its remote located. I am installing a TT RS Pump and controller in my TTS

Thanks 
Ed


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok, it bolts to the Brake cable bracket. I hope mine has that in the same place, probably. Any tips or advice appreciated


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

How did the install go? Did the TTS run correctly with the TT-RS fueling components or did you have to alter the ECM programming?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I am still working it. Their are issues, one being that the TT RS module has wiring designed to a 30 amp input. Where my TTS an 09 has a 10 amp circuit. The second issue is the pump would keep running after the car was shut off and the key removed. Adapting the pump with a VAG-COM after install appeared fine as I got an ADP-OK msg. Today I am wiring a 30 amp relay circuit off the battery and using that as they 12volt source for the PCM module.

Oh, yeah using my originally controller seemed to work but even for fourth gear pulls but a stop pull through all the gears had the engine cutout in 5th gear around 120mph. I was logging and LPFP pressure dropped forst and caused the engine to die. I suspect the pump was pulling too many amps through the stock controller and either the controller overloaded or the 10 amp relay lifted.

Unitronic says they do proprietary mods to the pumps they sell for our vehicles. The ones that look just like TT RS pumps. Look unless they are sending new car wiring our stock 12volt supply is way under wired to handle the amperage.

My accessory switched fuel pump relay should address both issues, running after key off and supplying the necessary amperage for the pump and the controller.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Please post up if you can get everything to work cleanly. APR is selling an upgrade for many FSI/TSI cars, but they aren't using the standard higher output controller by the looks of it.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Just finished wiring it up and testing. Everything looks good. This is the only way in my opinion to run a TTRS pump in a TT. I have traced every wire that has anything to do with the Fuel pump/controller in 3 different years of schematics. The pump controller is wired different in different years and different engine configurations.

My car with a Dec2008 build date, has no fuel pump relay!!!! Only a 15 amp fuse in fuse holder F (in the trunk). It is 1.5mm wire. No nearly enough for the TTRS pump or controller.

Good news is a 10amp 1.0mm wire in the connector that tells the pump when to run. ie. key on power. This makes a perfect relay switch power. 


Bottom line is only the CETA motor read 5 cylinder has a 30amp fuel pump relay and the necessary 2.5mm wiring. No TT/TTS does. so it scares me to think some companies are selling us that pump and controller (modified) for our cars as drop in no less. We DO NOT have the wiring size to support the current draw!

Good news is its an easy fix to wire in a relay and 30 amp supply to the pump. My VAGCOM was able to do the fuel pump adapt.

So around $600 tops with a Fuel pump relay kit from your favorite supplier.

Shopping Cart
Qty	Product photo	Name	Part #	Price	Total 

Fuel Pump (Seal) Gasket 1J0-919-133-B,8E0-919-133-G	$9.05

TT RS Fuel Pump Module	8J0-906-071-A	$338.25	$338.25 

TTRS Fuel Pump	8J0-919-051-E,8J0-919-051-D	$202.50	$202.50


Merchandise Subtotal:	$549.80
Shipping and Handling:	$14.53
Sales Tax:	$0.00
Total:	$564.33


I will post a DIY up later.

PS Love our battery in the trunk more than ever!!!!


----------

